# Well, dang.  Diabetes.



## Bill Mattocks (May 28, 2009)

A couple months ago, I decided to add a health club membership to my MA training, so I joined a weightlifting gym and started working out on the nights I was not at the dojo.

Almost immediately, I began losing weight at a prodigious rate.  In fact, it seemed to be coming off too fast and too easily.  I also developed an unquenchable thirst for water, and likewise, the urge to urinate frequently (logical).

Then I started waking up with cramps in my calves and feet in the middle of the nights, and finally I developed ringing in my ears and my fingertips became numb.

I just had a doctor's appointment this morning, and the doctor called me up this evening to inform me that my tests came back positive for diabetes.  He warned me not to go to the dojo (I was on my way out the door) and not to engage in any strenuous physical exercise until we have my blood sugar under control.

I'm a little bummed out.

Sorry, just needed to share.


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2009)

Oh no Bill, that stinks.  I'm so sorry to hear that.   

I hope you can find some good treatment options and get back on the floor again soon.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear this but a lot of people have diabetes and a lot have it under control. Follow what your doctors says and when it levels out go back to training if he says it is OK.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2009)

Aye, *Xue* has the right of it Bill.  My missus is diabetic and lives a perfectly normal life.  

That's not to say that I don't share you 'bummed out' feelings on your unfortunate discovery tho' .


----------



## Empty Hands (May 28, 2009)

Sorry man, that sucks.  Best of luck.  The good news though is that you were already on the right path.  If you continue to lose weight, the chances are good you can beat the diabetes.


----------



## shihansmurf (May 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. On the plus side, good health habits, like diet, exercise, and continued weight loss will help you control the effects of the condition, and of course that means you'll be back to the dojo all the sooner.

Best of luck on it.
Mark


----------



## celtic_crippler (May 28, 2009)

Well damn. On a positive note many people live with diabetes so you can too. Do what your doctor tells ya and get it under control. Once you do that, you can get back to the dojo. Your health comes first bro.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 28, 2009)

Bill I am sorry for your news. On the upside it is good they found out because now you can control it.

My mom has Diabetes and she does not let it stop her from doing the things she loves and just modifies her diet.

So cheer up it just means you're going to be eating healthier.


----------



## Flea (May 28, 2009)

(((( Tea and sympathy. )))

I hope you can bring it under control soon.  Being sick in any context is no fun.


----------



## Thesemindz (May 28, 2009)

You can live with this and be ok Bill. My dad has it. If you watch your diet, and follow your doctors advice, it doesn't have to be a problem.

Take care of yourself. You'll be alright.


-Rob


----------



## seasoned (May 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear Bill, everything will work out. It sounds like you are already on a road to health by working out. Good diet and the right meds, along with perseverance, and you will come through it ok. Chin up my friend.


----------



## searcher (May 28, 2009)

Its ok brother!!    You can get this thing under control and be just fine.    Work very closely with your Dr. and talk with the people at the gym along with your instructor, they can get you squared away.

We are all here for you, just as we know you would be here for us.


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2009)

Good luck, dude! Keep on keepin' on. The weight loss can really help this.


----------



## geezer (May 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm a little bummed out.
> 
> Sorry, just needed to share.



That's hard news, but as other's have said, you can deal with it. Still, keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## tellner (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news, but glad that you got the news before you ended up with neuropathy or blindness. If you've got the discipline to stick with your martial art you have the discipline to monitor your blood sugar, modify your diet and get back to the dojo where you belong.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Bill.  As the others have already said, you can get it under control and live a normal life. Staying out of the dojo will be a temporary thing at this point. It sucks, but take care of yourself, follow doctors orders, and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## bluekey88 (May 29, 2009)

I'm sorry to thear that...that totally sucks.  Hang in there...I'm sure oyu'll get thing sunder control and be back training soon. 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Stac3y (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, Bill. On the up side, I have a feeling you have the mental fortitude to get (and keep) it under control. Just don't be like my mom and think you can "save up" your sugar allotment and eat a candy bar for lunch. Sheesh.

Best of luck.


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2009)

Bill, I am very sorry to hear this.   The first thing that came to mind, though, was the thread from a few months back where you were talking about your eating habits.  I mentioned in that thread how I have had to adjust my eating to control my health.  I hope you consider doing the same.  You don't have to abandon everything you enjoy... just supplement it with that green leafy stuff. 

Take care!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 29, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> just supplement it with that green leafy stuff.
> 
> Take care!



That's not food, that's what food eats!

But yeah, I'm sure you're right.  Grumble.


----------



## elder999 (May 29, 2009)

That's a tough break. Fact is, though, that at our age, we are closer and closer to what the docs call "a life altering medical event". Diabetes is yours-your life is going to change, and hopefully in some positive ways-as in diet. I've lately  been of the opinion that most of America could stand to eat as though we're diabetics. A healthy diet is key to a healthy life.

Fact is, you've shown that you've got what it takes to live with this, and even beat it down. I'm sure you'll be back in the dojo shortly-the doctor is going to like that you work out, once your blood-sugar is under control.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 29, 2009)

elder999 said:


> That's a tough break. Fact is, though, that at our age, we are closer and closer to what the docs call "a life altering medical event". Diabetes is yours-your life is going to change, and hopefully in some positive ways-as in diet. I've lately  been of the opinion that most of America could stand to eat as though we're diabetics. A healthy diet is key to a healthy life.
> 
> Fact is, you've shown that you've got what it takes to live with this, and even beat it down. I'm sure you'll be back in the dojo shortly-the doctor is going to like that you work out, once your blood-sugar is under control.....



I went to the dojo last night, just to give them a heads up that I could not work out - so they didn't think I fell off the edge of the earth or something.  I have to tell you, my dojo is small, it feels like home there, my sensei's feel like family.

It was a 'light' night - three teaching black belts and me - but of course I could not work out.  One of my sensei's just about brought tears to my eyes.  He was mad at the doctor who told me not to work out until my blood sugar is under control.  He yelled _"Dammit, maddog, doesn't that doctor know you lost this much weight because you've been busting your *** in the dojo for the past six months?  Doesn't he know how hard you've worked?  I've watched you, and nobody works harder and pushes it more than you do!"_  Well, it felt good to hear, even if I can't take credit for my massive weight loss - it's all due to the diabetes.  I can't give up  my dojo-mates and my second home.  It's all part of me now.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I went to the dojo last night, just to give them a heads up that I could not work out - so they didn't think I fell off the edge of the earth or something. I have to tell you, my dojo is small, it feels like home there, my sensei's feel like family.
> 
> It was a 'light' night - three teaching black belts and me - but of course I could not work out. One of my sensei's just about brought tears to my eyes. He was mad at the doctor who told me not to work out until my blood sugar is under control. He yelled _"Dammit, maddog, doesn't that doctor know you lost this much weight because you've been busting your *** in the dojo for the past six months? Doesn't he know how hard you've worked? I've watched you, and nobody works harder and pushes it more than you do!"_ Well, it felt good to hear, even if I can't take credit for my massive weight loss - it's all due to the diabetes. I can't give up my dojo-mates and my second home. It's all part of me now.


 
Bill

Some of your weight loss is diabetes... but the rest... is all you my friend and how hard you worked at it... don't forget that.


----------



## CoryKS (May 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear it, Bill.  Take care of yourself, and do the things you gotta do.

Diabetes has to be the most confusing illness.  Too much sugar, not enough sugar?  I know that obese people are susceptible to it, now I learn that it causes weight loss?  Will the weight loss mitigate the symptoms?  One of the contestants on The Biggest Loser had diabetes but went off his meds at the end, I think.  Maybe it depends what type it is.


----------



## teekin (May 29, 2009)

Bill, Type I or Type II ? Do you need to inject insulin and do blood test 3-4 x a day? I'm guessing this is Type II. Have you lost much muscle mass? Have you passed out, become ketonic? 
lori


----------



## Live True (May 29, 2009)

Dang Bill...i can feel your pain truly, as I too am a diabetic. I actually find my practice helps to keep my blood sugars in control (with diet and proper meds, of course).  For me, we hope that losing weight will eventually help me get off medication and still keep good control of my blood sugars.

I would talk to your doctor about why he advised you to stop going to the dojo, and if you can do light training until you get your sugar levels more under control. Most of the research I've read points to exercise as an important component in maintaining a healthy blood sugar.  So, I'm wondering if he's concerned about trauma (diabetics can heal slower, particularly in lower extermities).  

Definately educate yourself and ask LOTS of questions.  Make sure your doctor understands what you do in your training, so you will know what specific things he has concerns. Then educate, read, and educate yourself some more.

Also, eventhough it can be a pain, do check your blood sugars regularly, so you can get a good grip on what causes your sugars to rise.  There are some obvious things (sugar laden sodas, lots of candy, orange juice). I've noticed,for me, that immediately after workouts and for about 15-30 min, my blood sugar will spike, and then it will drop.  This makes sense as your body uses glucose stores for energy.  But if I just took my sugar at that  one time, I'd falsely belive that exercies raises my blood sugar. It actually lowers it, once that initial spike is past.

Anywho, my long winded way of saying consult your doctor, but also do your own research...ASK QUESTIONS and don't get discouraged...this is something you can live with and move past. 

Good luck, and feel free to pm me on this anytime. I'm not an expert, but I can share my own experiences.  Glad to help if I can!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 29, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> Bill, Type I or Type II ? Do you need to inject insulin and do blood test 3-4 x a day? I'm guessing this is Type II. Have you lost much muscle mass? Have you passed out, become ketonic?
> lori



Don't know yet, but I suspect Type II, as the doctor told me over the phone last night that he expects we can control it with pills.  But he was supposed to call me today with the results of the blood work, and he hasn't.  So I do not know which type it is yet.  I have lost some muscle mass, but as I was lifting weights and so on, not much.  I have not passed out or become ketonic, but I have muscle cramps in my calves and feet, and my fingertips are numb, and I have blurred vision.


----------



## Live True (May 29, 2009)

and if you don't know what Lori is asking:
type I is commonly called insulin dependent or juvenile onset diabetes
     this is typically caused by failure to produce enough insulin
type II is commonly called adult onset or non insulin dependent diabetes
     this is typically caused by insulin resistance (you make enough, but your body doesn't utilize it properly...often due to weight and similar causes)

you had some of the classic symptoms of diabetes, btw!


good explation of ketones from WebMD
A ketone test checks for ketones in your blood or urine. Ketones are substances that are made when the body breaks down fat for energy. Normally, your body gets the energy it needs from carbohydrate in your diet. However, stored fat is broken down and ketones are made if your diet does not contain enough carbohydrate to supply the body with sugar (glucose) for energy or if your body cannot use blood sugar (glucose) properly.[...] It is recommended for all people with diabetes whenever symptoms of illness are present, such as nausea, vomiting, or abdominal pain. These symptoms are similar to symptoms of high blood sugar and may mean you have diabetic ketoacidosis, a potentially life-threatening condition.

Diabetic ketoacidosis is bad, and your doctor probably tested for that if he was suspicious that you were diabetic.  

But these are all good things to learn and discuss with your doctor!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 29, 2009)

Live True said:


> I would talk to your doctor about why he advised you to stop going to the dojo, and if you can do light training until you get your sugar levels more under control.



We only talked briefly on the phone last night and he suggested that I not do strenuous exercise until we get my blood sugar levels under control - I'm not medicated at the moment, I was just diagnosed yesterday.  He did not say I had to quit doing MA, thank goodness.  At this point, I do not have more information than this, and I'm not going to push it or go against Dr's orders.  He said no, so it is 'no' until I get to sit down with him and talk about it.

Thanks for the offer of advice, I appreciate it!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 29, 2009)

Live True said:


> It is recommended for all people with diabetes whenever symptoms of illness are present, such as nausea, vomiting, or abdominal pain.



Yes, I've had none of these symptoms.  Also, instead of an appetite increase, my appetite has decreased markedly.  So far my symptoms have consisted of 50 lb or so weight loss (in two months), huge thirst and frequent urination, along with leg and calf cramps, blurred vision, and in the past couple days, numbness in my fingertips.  I've lost so much weight, my wedding ring won't stay on, and my fingertips are pruned like I just got out of a long bath.

I suspect it is also affecting my psoriasis, as it is starting to spread, which it had not done for a decade.


----------



## teekin (May 29, 2009)

The good news is Type II is very not only very controllable but reversible to a great extent. Your lifestyle is going to change but you'll be eating a lot healthier and feeling a lot better.:cheers: No worries Dude, you're tough!
Lori


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 29, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> The good news is Type II is very not only very controllable but reversible to a great extent. Your lifestyle is going to change but you'll be eating a lot healthier and feeling a lot better.:cheers: No worries Dude, you're tough!
> Lori


 
Correct. The standard medical approach is to say "once you got it, you always got it", and that healing it is not an option...only controlling it. Meanwhile, lotsa folks not in agreement with that perspective have somehow, magically, managed to send it into permanent remission...cuz we can't say "healed".

Some great books and sites out there, and some alternatives worth looking into. But, as always, it's each persons choice how they choose to manage their situation.

Be well and train hard,

D.

PS -- important to follow the thing about not training until the BS level is controlled. Diabetes causes tissue damage when the blood sugar precipitates out of solution, forming little crystals with sharp edges. As blood passes through capillaries, these crystals slice the vascular walls, causing them to die, leading to end-organ necrosis. Smaller capillaries in the distal parts of the body and the vaso vasorum supplying nerves are the most obvious first casualties. Working out increases microperfusion into small vessels. Causing more cutting.

When levels are down, the glucose goes back into solution, and this doesn't happen.


----------



## Live True (May 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> We only talked briefly on the phone last night and he suggested that I not do strenuous exercise until we get my blood sugar levels under control - I'm not medicated at the moment, I was just diagnosed yesterday. He did not say I had to quit doing MA, thank goodness. At this point, I do not have more information than this, and I'm not going to push it or go against Dr's orders. He said no, so it is 'no' until I get to sit down with him and talk about it.
> 
> Thanks for the offer of advice, I appreciate it!


 
 Can't argue with you there! I wasn't trying to say go against doc, especially at this stage, I think I was just trying to say ask questions and find what works for you.  You've got a lot of changes ahead of you, but you've also got a great head on your shoulders Bill!  Good luck!


----------



## Live True (May 29, 2009)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> PS -- important to follow the thing about not training until the BS level is controlled. Diabetes causes tissue damage when the precipitates out of solution, forming little crystals with sharp edges. As blood passes through capillaries, these crystals slice the vascular walls, causing them to die, leading to end-organ necrosis. Smaller capillaries in the distal parts of the body and the vaso vasorum supplying nerves are the most obvious first casualties. Working out increases microperfusion into small vessels. Causing more cutting.
> 
> When levels are down, the glucose goes back into solution, and this doesn't happen.


 
Good information! Thank you!


----------



## stickarts (May 29, 2009)

I am sorry to hear this news. There are better treatments for it than ever before and you can still live a happy full life. Learn as much as you can about the disease and check your numbers every day!!!


----------



## Joab (May 29, 2009)

I have diabetes too, in fact type 2 like you. The good news is it is very manageable through nutrition and exercise. You shouldn't have to give up your karate training, in fact that will help keep your blood sugar level down. I'm sure your doctor will prescribe a medication, metformin is a good guess. I suggest trying splenda, it tastes just like sugar but it doesn't increase your glucose level at all. hang in there, its' not the end of the world, do what you need to do and you will be alright, I've had it for six years, nothing bad has happened to me.


----------



## Joab (May 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Don't know yet, but I suspect Type II, as the doctor told me over the phone last night that he expects we can control it with pills. But he was supposed to call me today with the results of the blood work, and he hasn't. So I do not know which type it is yet. I have lost some muscle mass, but as I was lifting weights and so on, not much. I have not passed out or become ketonic, but I have muscle cramps in my calves and feet, and my fingertips are numb, and I have blurred vision.


 
It has to be Type 2, you can only get Type 2 when your 40 or older. You won't  have to inject insulin, although when you get older that might happen, it hasn't happened to me. Hey, I walk and push carts for 7.5 hours a day five days a week and I have Type 2 diabetes! If I can do that you can go back to training Karate in no time! Again, the training will be part of your exercise program once the diabetes is under control through medication, it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## seasoned (May 29, 2009)

I just got back from my day job to find that everyone has rallied. It does my heart good to see the out pouring, to a brother in need. Although I don't know you, I feel I have known you many years, just from reading your postings. You have a lot to say in many areas, and I like what you have to say from your heart. We are all there for you, and I sincerely mean that. You are not one to hold back, so if it helps, stay open, and keep up totally involved. Hang in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wes


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 29, 2009)

I'm fighting against developing it myself. SO I'm pullin' for ya too, in the event we may later be in this together.


----------



## Empty Hands (May 29, 2009)

Joab said:


> It has to be Type 2, you can only get Type 2 when your 40 or older.



I wish that was true.  Due to the epidemic of overweight, overeating and lack of activity in the young, we are starting to see Type II show up in kids.  It's still not common, but it does happen.


----------



## stickarts (May 29, 2009)

Empty Hands said:


> I wish that was true. Due to the epidemic of overweight, overeating and lack of activity in the young, we are starting to see Type II show up in kids. It's still not common, but it does happen.


 
That's true, and you can also be older and get type 1. There are no clear cut boundries.


----------



## Joab (May 30, 2009)

All my doctors and diabetes educators over a span of six years have told me that you can only get type 2 if your 40 years or older. That does not mean those under 40 can't get it as well, but it does mean if you are 40 or over and get it recently you have type 2. Now, you can still need to inject insulin with type 2 if you have complications, I had a client when I was a caregiver who was over 40 who needed insulin injections, but he still had type 2, with complications. Bill, you have type 2, and most likely will not need injections of insulin until you get older, and perhaps not even than.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 30, 2009)

Joab said:


> All my doctors and diabetes educators over a span of six years have told me that you can only get type 2 if your 40 years or older. That does not mean those under 40 can't get it as well, but it does mean if you are 40 or over and get it recently you have type 2. Now, you can still need to inject insulin with type 2 if you have complications, I had a client when I was a caregiver who was over 40 who needed insulin injections, but he still had type 2, with complications. Bill, you have type 2, and most likely will not need injections of insulin until you get older, and perhaps not even than.



Well, I don't know yet, but my doctor did tell me on our brief phone conversation that he thought I'd be able to handle it with pills, which is a bit of a relief.  I'm frankly looking forward to getting started, because since I'm still untreated, I'm still having symptoms.  Didn't sleep well last night, with all the getting up to urinate every 30 minutes (really disturbs a sleep cycle, believe you me).  Still losing a pound or two a day, and now that I know it's diabetes and not exercise and diet doing it, I find it annoying - plus I am discovering that yes, it is eating up muscle mass as well as fat.  Dang!

My wife and I are planning to take this thing head-on, with proper diet, exercise, medication, and so on.  I view it as an ambush, and every good Marine knows the only way through an ambush is to assault through it.  This will be the physical challenge that makes me transcend average and go for excellent physical condition.  I plan to kick diabetes' butt and keep on motoring towards my MA goals.


----------



## Joab (May 30, 2009)

You will do fine Bill. I have found it isn't really that hard, just keep track of the sugar grams and carbohydrates on the back of the box or wrapper of the food you eat. Splenda makes a splendid sugar substitute, apples have the lowest amount of sugar of any fruit, keep active, do what your doctor tells you to do and you will be fine. I think you have more self discipline than me, and I've had no problem at all managing my diabetes, with all the good sugar substitutes available it's really not that hard. When something says sugar free be sure to check the carbohydrates, also sugar alcohols, while they do metabolize slower, added up to one half a sugar gram, divide the sugar alcohols by two and that's the amount of sugar you will be consuming according to a Nurse Practitioner I_  had who specialized in diabetes._ You have to be sure to prepare yourself for sugar lows as well, keeping glucose tablets or hard candy around is a good idea, if your feeling normal after five minutes after consuming a candy or glucose tablet you know it was a sugar low, you will feel light headed when you have a sugar low. Be sure to go to a diabetes education class, read all you can on the subject, again you will do fine, you be back in the karate class it will be a part of your exercise schedule, it will help you manage your diabetes.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2009)

Just FYI for ya'll...

Doctor called me back today with the results of my blood tests.  Yes, I have Type II, and my fasting blood glucose level is 312 (supposed to be under 100, he says).

He put me on 500mg Metformin twice a day for thirty days, and we'll see how I do after that.  He told me no karate or weight lifting until we have an idea of how this prescription will do, since he does not want me to drop into hypoglycemic range due to exercise (which he says lowers blood glucose levels).  Once we have the scrip dialed in, then I can get back in the dojo full steam ahead, in fact he says exercise as much as I can.

I have a followup appointment for next week to go over details, check my glucose levels, and go over the rest of the results of my physical, including my chest x-ray which he said he sent to a radiologist due to something he saw.  He says he'll talk about it with me next week.  Oh great, now I can worry about that too.

Anyway, that's it for now.  Just in time, too, I was started to have other symptoms.


----------



## Joab (Jun 1, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just FYI for ya'll...
> 
> Doctor called me back today with the results of my blood tests. Yes, I have Type II, and my fasting blood glucose level is 312 (supposed to be under 100, he says).
> 
> ...


 
Metformin is a good one, the one I use, the same mg and twice a day. At times I've has it down to one pill a day. Of course that was only when the doctor ordered the lower amount. Check what you eat, eat as little sugar as possible and of course do what the doctor says. Remember Splenda tastes just like sugar and there are a lot of good diet sodas with splenda in them. Stay away from fruit juice and regular sodas and really stay away from alcohol. I think things will go well for you as they have for me, anything I can do for you let me know, my diabetes brother. A lot of people helped me out when I got diagnosed, I want to give back. My prayers are with you. Check out the American Diabetes Association website.


----------



## Live True (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm on metformin as well Bill, and it works very well. Just so you know, it can have some interesting side affects. Let's just say you may want to know where all bathrooms are whenever you go anywhere as you get used to the medication. If you are susceptible to this side effect, it will regulate itself over time.  'nuff said. :uhyeah:

Just a suggestion, FWIW: Once you start exercising, closely watch your blood sugar before and after working out, so you get a good feel for how exercising affects you. Each person will have her/his own reactions. For me, I need to eat a small carb snack before, work out as hard as I want, then a good protein snack or balanced meal afterwards.  As I said before, my blood sugar spikes immediately after workouts, but is much lower within 15-30 minutes of workout, and will remain low for a quite a while.

I think the ADA website is a good starting point and reference.  It's great for getting the basic signs of high and low blood sugar and general reference tool (lots of good info), but I wouldn't recommend that be your only resource.  Alot of the literature, particularly the older literature, focuses on the scary and worst case scenario (you could lose a foot, go blind, etc.). These are all true, but diabetes, particularly today, is a very livable disease.  I think some of the literature out there is meant to be a shock factor as so many people get diagnosed and do nothing to change thier lifestyles.  Today, diabetes is very treatable, and (in many cases of type II, particularly if weight is part of the cause) you can reverse the affects with significant focus and exercise. 

Based on the impression I've got from you on the forums, you don't suffer fools gladly, and you are determined once you've set a goal.  So, you don't need to have the shock treatment for information, and you don't need to be babied along the way.  What you need is a good resource of information. You might want to talk to your doctor about meeting with a nutritionist, just for a baseline of information.  Then read up and go at it!  I'm pulling for ya to be back to the dojo soon and attacking this beast!

Oh, and make sure your wife and dojo mates know the signs of high/low blood sugar as well. If it's a sudden drop or rise, you may not be aware that you are acting loopy or sluggish.  It doesn't happen often, but it can happen suddenly, and as I'm sure you know...it's always good to have someone have your back.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2009)

FYI - some people recommend cinnamon pills for diabetes.  Well, OK.  They are just cinnamon in a capsule, regular cinnamon.  You swallow the pill and it opens in your stomach and believe me, you know it when that happens.

And they cause gas.

And my coworkers keep walking around asking each other who brought donuts.

Yikes.


----------



## Live True (Jun 2, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> FYI - some people recommend cinnamon pills for diabetes. Well, OK. They are just cinnamon in a capsule, regular cinnamon. You swallow the pill and it opens in your stomach and believe me, you know it when that happens.
> 
> And they cause gas.
> 
> ...


I have read that cinnamon can have an positive affect on blood sugars, but I'm not sure if they had determined the dosage or method...this sounds to me like someone half reading real medical literature and deciding they have a marketing opportunity....yoikes..gag....

Me, I'll stick with my homemade zuchinni, carrot muffins with cinnamon, sweetened with applesauce and turbinado (and limit how much I eat, of course).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2009)

Live True said:


> I have read that cinnamon can have an positive affect on blood sugars, but I'm not sure if they had determined the dosage or method...this sounds to me like someone half reading real medical literature and deciding they have a marketing opportunity....yoikes..gag....
> 
> Me, I'll stick with my homemade zuchinni, carrot muffins with cinnamon, sweetened with applesauce and turbinado (and limit how much I eat, of course).



Well, it comes from the USDA Nutrient Requirements and Functions Laboratory:

http://www.ars.usda.gov/Research/docs.htm?docid=8877


----------



## Carol (Jun 2, 2009)

Be careful with self-medicating.

The reason why cinnamon has the effects it does is because cinnamon contains coumarin, which is a known blood thinner.  

Just because something is natural doesn't mean its safe, nor does it mean its the best choice for your condition. 

More info...
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/245/high_daily_intakes_of_cinnamon_health_risk_cannot_be_ruled_out.pdf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 2, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Be careful with self-medicating.
> 
> The reason why cinnamon has the effects it does is because cinnamon contains coumarin, which is a known blood thinner.
> 
> ...


 

But to someone like me with naturally high  BP, that's worth lookin' into.....


----------



## Live True (Jun 3, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well, it comes from the USDA Nutrient Requirements and Functions Laboratory:
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/Research/docs.htm?docid=8877


 


Carol Kaur said:


> Be careful with self-medicating.
> 
> The reason why cinnamon has the effects it does is because cinnamon contains coumarin, which is a known blood thinner.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks both for the links, good reading! 
Carol, 
I knew about the different types of cinnamon and the substance coumarin, but hadn't read up on it's side affects, thank you!

Bill,
I was not scoffing at you, but at the pill. I think any supplement should be considered and consumed with caution. Carol's right, natural doesn't mean safe (and I'm a BIG natural cure proponent, oddly enough). When I referenced the muffins, I was talking about natural usage, as suggested in the article you referenced.  From the articles I had read, it recommended increasing the natural amount of cinnamon you used in your normal routines.  I think this is a pleasant and safe way to get some benefits, make your food richer in flavour (so you will hopefully eat less), and just enjoy life while living with this disease.

I am NOT a proponent of living your life counting every calorie, sugar gram, etc. I DO think it's important as you first get things under control, and for an occasional reality check, but I strongly believe you make lifestyle changes you can live with.  So, for me, I find ways to make the foods I eat more enjoyable, and the exercise I do something I enjoy and yet still challenges me.  SO....put some cinnamon in your oatmeal or muffins, but step away from the cinnamon tablets.

And...many things like this may have gaseous side affects at first..so does high fiber...but your body can adjust if it's actually a good thing.


----------



## Carol (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't think cinnamon has to be avoided altogether, but cinnamon is supposed to be a spice, not a major ingredient in foodstuffs.   I had to read the riot act to my mom because she read something somewhere that said cinnamon can help lower cholesterol in women so she started going crazy and pouring it over her oatmeal and tea.  That was enough to create a bad interaction with a couple other meds (for unrelated issues) she is taking over the winter, and she's still trying to get her system back in to balance five months later.

The sad thing is, that didn't have to happen.  My mom weighs maybe 120 pounds, she walks 1.5 miles a day, and eats healthy.  Her cholesterol was not badly out of line either.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 3, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> A couple months ago, I decided to add a health club membership to my MA training, so I joined a weightlifting gym and started working out on the nights I was not at the dojo.
> 
> Almost immediately, I began losing weight at a prodigious rate. In fact, it seemed to be coming off too fast and too easily. I also developed an unquenchable thirst for water, and likewise, the urge to urinate frequently (logical).
> 
> ...


 

 Bill,

I wish you the best with your testing and your doctor. If the Sugar levels get under control than working out should be possible, but always listen to your docotro and not random people on the web like me. 

I am sorry to hear this, and I hope you can keep positive spirits while you get your chemistry under control.

Best wishes


----------



## Joab (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course listen to your Doctor as Rich Parsons suggested, but I am confident you will be back in training in a month. I really am, I walk 7.5 hours a day pushing carts and have type 2 diabetes, everyone I know that has type 2 lives an active life, I really believe you will be back in the dojo in a short while. In the meantime, you can still practice visualization, it's important, and do some reading on your said art, perhaps practice slow hand motions while sitting, you will be alright as long as you do what you need to do, and I believe you will.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 3, 2009)

Joab said:


> Of course listen to your Doctor as Rich Parsons suggested, but I am confident you will be back in training in a month. I really am, I walk 7.5 hours a day pushing carts and have type 2 diabetes, everyone I know that has type 2 lives an active life, I really believe you will be back in the dojo in a short while. In the meantime, you can still practice visualization, it's important, and do some reading on your said art, perhaps practice slow hand motions while sitting, you will be alright as long as you do what you need to do, and I believe you will.



Thank you, I am going to the dojo tonight.  On Wednesdays, one of our senior BB's (and I mean senior, he's 71) opens the dojo for himself and whomever wants to drop in, not a formal class like Mondays and Thursday and Saturdays.  I have discussed this with my sensei - I am just going to suit up and walk through my kata (working on Seisan) in slow motion, without breaking a sweat or getting my heartrate up.  Just nice and slow.  I want to keep what I have, and I even thought that some slow-motion kata might help me get my feet right and catch little things I might be doing wrong.  Nice and slow, but I really want to keep going so I stay in the habit of going.  I may drop by on training nights and sit and observe, you can learn a lot that way too.


----------



## Joab (Jun 4, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Thank you, I am going to the dojo tonight. On Wednesdays, one of our senior BB's (and I mean senior, he's 71) opens the dojo for himself and whomever wants to drop in, not a formal class like Mondays and Thursday and Saturdays. I have discussed this with my sensei - I am just going to suit up and walk through my kata (working on Seisan) in slow motion, without breaking a sweat or getting my heartrate up. Just nice and slow. I want to keep what I have, and I even thought that some slow-motion kata might help me get my feet right and catch little things I might be doing wrong. Nice and slow, but I really want to keep going so I stay in the habit of going. I may drop by on training nights and sit and observe, you can learn a lot that way too.


 
Excellent ideas, I'm sure you will get a lot out of it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 4, 2009)

Joab said:


> Excellent ideas, I'm sure you will get a lot out of it.



I did last night, thanks.  I took my time doing extended stretching exercises, no calisthenics,  just stretching.

Then I practiced my Seisan kata, which believe me needs much practice.  Going very slow, I had the chance to watch my feet, and it was clear I still have problems with my stance - too deep when I step forward with my right foot, and I still have a tendency to go splay-footed if I'm not paying attention.  But it was good.  Sensei was terrific.

Plus, I found out that Master Mitchum is going to be visiting this coming weekend and I may get a chance to meet him finally.  One of the true stars in the Isshinryu sky.

So all good.


----------



## Joab (Jun 4, 2009)

Great! Glad things are going well for you Bill!


----------



## Phoenix44 (Jun 4, 2009)

I have no doubt you'll be back to training hard very soon.  Type 2 diabetes is often completely reversible with treatment and weight loss.  I'm wishing you well.  Good luck.


----------



## Live True (Jun 4, 2009)

AWESOME Bill! Glad you are doing what you can to stay in it. Good luck on getting this thing under control!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

Just had an interesting discussion with a nutritionist.  I stopped by the local Walgreens to see if they had one of those free blood pressure chairs, you know the kind.  They didn't, so I was leaving, but I stopped to pick up a cold drink, a 'diet' zero calorie drink.

The lady in front of me asked if I was buying that because I was diabetic and I said yes (she must have seen me lingering over the diabetic supplies).  She said I should not be having it - it was sweetened with maltodextrin.  I said so what, it's zero calories, no sugar.  She said maltodextrin was a sugar.  I said, bummer, guess it's back to the Splenda in my coffee.  She says no, you can't have that either.  Maltodextrin.  And she also said that any artificial sweetener than tastes sweet and not bitter is bad for diabetics.  ???  I said well then what can I drink?  Tea and coffee and water, no sweetener.  Yeah, right I can see myself doing that for the rest of my life.  She said all sweeteners except saccherin will raise my blood sugar.  I said saccherin tastes like crap.  Yep, she said, sucks to be you, huh?

Wow.  I had no idea.  I thought 'staying away from sugar' meant staying away from sucrose and glucose and fructose - not 'artificial sweeteners' that are also labeled 'diet' and 'zero calorie'. 

Anybody have any info on this?  I'm confused and a bit ticked off.


----------



## Joab (Jun 5, 2009)

Bill, I don't think she knows what she is talking about. That's not what the nurse practitioner I had that specialized in diabetes, she said splenda was fine for diabetics, that's not what all the diabetes educators have told me over the years. What I would suggest doing is trying splenda and test your blood sugar regularly and see it it goes up. In fact, test it after every meal to find out what does cause it to go up. Bananas make mine go way up, so I don't eat bananas anymore.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

Joab said:


> Bill, I don't think she knows what she is talking about. That's not what the nurse practitioner I had that specialized in diabetes, she said splenda was fine for diabetics, that's not what all the diabetes educators have told me over the years. What I would suggest doing is trying splenda and test your blood sugar regularly and see it it goes up. In fact, test it after every meal to find out what does cause it to go up. Bananas make mine go way up, so I don't eat bananas anymore.



OK, here's the weird part.  I asked about Splenda, she said Splenda is a fake.  They talk about the wonders of sucralose, which is true, sucralose is great for diabetics, but Splenda is made with mostly dextrose, then maltodextrin, then sucralose (lowest quantity).  She said it's worse for diabetics than pure table sugar.  I checked the box (got one at my apartment) and she's right about what's in it.  In fact, *dextrose is glucose*, it's just another name for it.  Worst thing in the world for you and I.  If you put Splenda in your coffee, you're putting nearly pure glucose in it.  

Believe me, I was shocked.  Now I don't know what to think.

I don't have a blood monitor yet.  I was only put on medication on Monday and I don't have a follow up appointment until this coming Monday.


----------



## Joab (Jun 5, 2009)

... If you put Splenda in your coffee, you're putting nearly pure glucose in it. 

Believe me, I was shocked. Now I don't know what to think.

I don't have a blood monitor yet. I was only put on medication on Monday and I don't have a follow up appointment until this coming Monday.[/quote]

Joab: Splenda does not make my blood sugar go up, nor any of the people I know who have type 2 diabetes. There are a lot of them, in double figures.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2009)

Stevia is your friend.  Thou shalt follow the glycemic index .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 5, 2009)

Joab said:


> Splenda does not make my blood sugar go up, nor any of the people I know who have type 2 diabetes. There are a lot of them, in double figures.



Yeah, I hear you.  The Splenda box even says it is suitable for people with diabetes and is endorsed by the American Diabetes Association.  Yet I look at the contents and it says: Dextrose, Maltodextrose, Sucralose.  They have to list them in order of amount, so it has more dextrose in it than anything else, and dextrose is glucose, I looked it up.

So I'm still confused.  Dextrose *is* glucose.  Glucose is used to raise blood glucose when you go hypo.  So...?

I guess I'll have to ask the doctor Monday.  Water until then.  Dang.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jun 5, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Stevia is your friend. Thou shalt follow the glycemic index .


 
Cute kitty, Carol. Which reminds me of something for Mr. Mattocks...track down a copy of the "Eat Right for Your Type" book by Peter D'Adamo. It recommends foods based on your blood type; those which are beneficial for you, and those you might do well to avoid, based on the way different physiologies react to them.

I have not seen type A's or B's have all that much of a reaction to it, but blood types O get some rather remarkable effects in improving their readings and decreasing their symptoms by cutting out wheat and corn products, switching instead to spelt-, rye- and rice-based breads and carb foods. 

I first heard of this in school, and thought it was absolte crap. Got out, got hitched, the (now ex) wifely unit gets some kinda jacked up CFIDS with wierd liver enzyme profiles, sugar profiles, and blood counts, but is too much a hippie to go the allopathic route. She cuts out the wheat and corn based carb sources, jumps on coleus forskoli concentrate, and her health cleared up. Damndest thing. I jumped on it. I'm type A; no change. Got my pops on it...he's type A; no change. Got my mom on it (she's type O); major improvements in her overall health, including "mysterious reversals" in her blood profiles, osteoarthritis pain, and bone density issues.

A couple dozen patients later, monitoring blood profiles, etc., and I came to my own personal conclusion that Type O profiles benefit markedly from the approach, while for the other guys, notsomuch.

Stevia is a sweetener for type O's who should stay away from other crap. It also aids one in avoiding indigestable protiens present in asundry other sweeteners, derived from plant sources. (corn fructose, acted on chemically, is a majoe player in alternative sweeteners). Carols cat reminded me of the net effect we had in reversing our old cats Type II by taking it off cat foods with grains in them, and putting it on an all meat & veggie raw food diet. Cleared up in weeks, never came back.

D.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 8, 2009)

It's my understanding that some people with blood sugar issues react negatively to sweeteners that are made with "sugar alcohols" (Splenda is one of those) and some don't. Hope your doc is able to enlighten you as to what will work best for you.


----------



## cdunn (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, I hear you. The Splenda box even says it is suitable for people with diabetes and is endorsed by the American Diabetes Association. Yet I look at the contents and it says: Dextrose, Maltodextrose, Sucralose. They have to list them in order of amount, so it has more dextrose in it than anything else, and dextrose is glucose, I looked it up.
> 
> So I'm still confused. Dextrose *is* glucose. Glucose is used to raise blood glucose when you go hypo. So...?
> 
> I guess I'll have to ask the doctor Monday. Water until then. Dang.


 
As per typical, the phrase 'consider the dosing' applies. Splenda for the consumer is spraydried to create a volume equivalent with sugar - while weight is the applicable and important dosage. One home-use packet of Splenda contains a reported 0.5 g of carbohydrates, enough to raise blood sugar by about 10 mg/dL at the worst in an 'average' adult male - this will be lessened though, since you're not pouring it into your blood stream. One packet of sugar has eight times the carbs.

What they sell to Coke and Pepsi and the like is problably not quite the same, as an 8 oz serving of diet coke contains 0.1g carbs - using the at home packets would run about 3g carbs(And Classic has 27g!). 

So, yeah, talk to the doctor. And before you panic, remember that dosage makes poisons into medicines, and medicines into poisons.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 8, 2009)

I just got back from my followup visit.  Everything is looking pretty good so far, doctor's happy.  I have a prescription for a blood glucose meter now.  Before I run out and buy one, which one should I buy?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Joab (Jun 9, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I just got back from my followup visit. Everything is looking pretty good so far, doctor's happy. I have a prescription for a blood glucose meter now. Before I run out and buy one, which one should I buy? Any thoughts?


 
I'm not sure which one you should buy. Did the doctor tell you anything about splenda? I'm curious.


----------



## Live True (Jun 9, 2009)

Bill, 
I'll be honest, that I haven't done extensive research in meters, but I have three. They are all one-touch models. I really like the one touch ultramini because it is small and easily portable. What I have done is put one at work, one in my car and one at home. That way, I don't have the excuse of not having a meter available when I really SHOULD check my sugar (feeling odd, ate something I knew I shouldn't, had an extremely heavy workout, etc.).

I like the Onetouch ultramini for a few reasons, though, which I'll share:

as stated, it's small and portable
It has an adaptable tip so you can test on your arm as well as fingers (that gets old after a while)
supplies are easily found at most drug stores
if you get your doc to write a prescription, the testing strips and lancets are free
in many cases, you can get ad'l meters for free (check with drug store, and you may get mailings)
it keeps a fairly good history of your last month or so of readings
downsides:

it doesn't give you a 15 day average and 30 day average like the Onetouch ultra (which is the one I keep at home)
you have to stick yourself
you have to carry the small case with the lancets and strips (I know there is a meter that has disks with lancets built in..sounds cool, but also expensive to maintain to me)


----------



## Live True (Jun 9, 2009)

btw, I was not paid for the previous post 

On the Splenda and other artificial sweetners...I'm not a big fan of them.  Besides the fact that there are still too many unknowns on health concerns; I simply think they are overly, cloyingly sweet. Also, if you eat too much of them, they can have unfortunate side affects that will leave you rushing for a bathroom.  Don't get me wrong, I will eat sugar free chocolates made with them, but I won't eat more than 2-3 at a time because of the laxative side effects.

BTW, splenda takes the sugar molecule and replaces three hyrdogen-oxygen groups with three chlorine atoms. So this cholorinated sugar molecule is not recognized by the body as a carbohydrate, and is not processed by the body.  In other words, it's treated by the body as junk and passes through without full absorption....hmmmm...does this remind anyone of olestra?

I can only speak from personal experience here, so please take the following as a possibility for you, NOT as fact. Test things for yourself, as everyone's reactions can be slightly different, and yes...talk to your doctor and do the research.

Here's the thing, for me, it is all about carbs, not just sugar.  Carbs turn into glucose in your system. For me, I found that eating those potato chips was more harmful to me than a little honey in my tea.  I was eating WAAAAAY to many carbs and didn't know a bread or chip bag that wasn't my buddy and pal.  When I cut back on empty carbs, increased my protein intake, and switched to more whole grains and vitamin dense carbs (ie fruits and veggies), I had a considerable improvement in my blood sugars. For me, it was a drop of 100 on average.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

Joab said:


> I'm not sure which one you should buy. Did the doctor tell you anything about splenda? I'm curious.



Yes, the doctor told me Splenda was fine!  OK, makes me feel somewhat better, anyway.


----------



## Live True (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm putting this last bit as a separate post, as it may sound preachy (not my intent, but easier to skip if it's separate).


For me, I found that as I changed my diet I learned to appreciate the natural taste of real foods and use herbs to enhance flavours (who knew fresh carrots are actually sweet?!).  I also found that I did better using real sweetners and natural fruit sweetners in reduced amounts, than using artificial sweetners.  I use stevia, turbinado (unrefined cane sugar), applesauce, and a tiny bit of honey (this will ocassionally spike my sugar, as it's a concentrated sugar) in any cooking/baking that I do.  It's helped me cut calories as well as sweetners.

So, I took this approach, which has worked well for me so far:  I pick one change and work on it until it "sticks", then add a new change. This way, each diet/lifestyle change, is one I can live with, and I don't get overwhelmed. Bill, you sound like you have a lot more willpower than I did to start, so this may not be necessary for you.  

Me? I started with working out 2x week and drinking water. Now, I workout 3-5 days/week and eat lots of fresh foods and fruit/vegetables.  I also eat mostly whole grains, and drink mostly water. I do eat "real" sweetners, but not a lot and not often.  I do drink the ocassional soda and coffee, and I am a BIG tea drinker (with a bit of honey, my weakness).  I've lost 60 lbs and working on losing another 80-100. My blood sugar's gone from average of 280 to average of 140-120....so...still lots of work to do, but I'm making progress.

BTW, I was pregnant last year, and my doctors were very surprised at how healthy my pregnancy was (being diabetic and 39 years old made them a bit nervous). I had very few side affects, other than tiredness, until the last two weeks of my pregnancy. I think it was mainly due to careful eating and regular exercise. I exercised 3-4 times a week until the last month or so, and then 1-3 unti I delivered.  While I did have to go on insulin during my pregnancy (pregnancy can actually increase insulin resistance), I'm working to get my blood sugars back on track and get those last stubborn pregnancy pounds off so I can stop the insulin and, eventually, reduce the amount of metformin I'm on.

As several have mentioned, the effects of type II can sometimes be reversed or at least put into remission, particularly when you start out overweight.

Okay...off my:soapbox:..sorry if this was TMI or a case of verbal :barf:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

Live True said:


> BTW, splenda takes the sugar molecule and replaces three hyrdogen-oxygen groups with three chlorine atoms. So this cholorinated sugar molecule is not recognized by the body as a carbohydrate, and is not processed by the body.  In other words, it's treated by the body as junk and passes through without full absorption....hmmmm...does this remind anyone of olestra?



Well, I agree, but here's the thing - the Splenda company shades the truth by not speaking it directly.  Frankly, I am finding them to be a bit deceitful, and I can't believe people aren't calling them on it.

Splenda quotes line and verse about sucralose, which is what you just said above, and it is true - about sucralose. But SPLENDA IS NOT PURE SUCRALOSE.

Splenda says how lovely sucralose is, but if you read the package for the powdered Splenda, it is more than 1/3 dextrin, which is glucose.  That's not sucralose, and it's not treated in any way - it is pure glucose.  The next ingredient down is maltodextrin, and then the last 1/3 is sucralose.  So a packet of Splenda is only 1/3 (at most) sucralose and the rest glucose and maltodextrin.

My doctor says it is fine.  Maybe it is fine.  But they're being intentionally misleading to make people think that Splenda is 100% sucralose, and it isn't.  To me, somethings wrong here.

I think I'm going to stay away from it anyway.  I don't like companies that lie like that.


----------



## Live True (Jun 9, 2009)

I agree with you on the splenda and thier shades of truth. They mention that they add dextroxe and maltodextrin to the granular package for "volume". Basically, they mix sucralose with sugar so people don't get confused with having to use less for thier normal recipes (those PESKY math calulcations..gasp!)

I don't use it..for many reasons.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

By the way, nobody told me about my eyes!

I noticed over the weekend that my (very poor) eyesight was changing.  I could no longer focus on near objects with my bifocals - in fact, the bottom part of my bifocal lenses are better now for objects that are up to 10 feet away - that was never true before. I have to remove my glasses entirely to read close up now, just like before I ever got bifocals.  Fortunately, my distance vision is still OK, so I can drive and such.

Doctor said was normal - looked it up online and confirmed.  Apparently, as the glucose level changes in my body, my eye's lenses are affected, and will remain in a state of fluctuation for the next four weeks or so!  This sucks, as I am an IT worker and having trouble seeing my computer screen at the moment.  It was recommended for me to get a pair of cheater magnifying glasses at Walgreens, but I have severe astigmtism, they don't work for me.  So...it may be an interesting four weeks of odd vision.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

Live True said:


> As several have mentioned, the effects of type II can sometimes be reversed or at least put into remission, particularly when you start out overweight.



I appreciate all the advice, truly!  I am hoping that exercise and diet will help me reverse the effects, but I'll do whatever the doctor says in terms of treatment and drugs.  The funny and ironic thing was that I was exercising and losing weight before I began having symptoms of diabetes, so I was heading that direction anyway - and since diabetes just knocked 50 pounds off my frame, I only have 30 to go to my ideal weight (in my mind, anyway).  So as soon as the doctor gives the OK, it's back to the dojo full force and the exercise regimine.  I'm planning a visit home to NC in July, I'll be bringing my bicycle back with me too.  I'm going to hit this hard for the last 30 pounds and increase my C-V as well - not to mention my karate!


----------



## cdunn (Jun 9, 2009)

Live True said:


> I agree with you on the splenda and thier shades of truth. They mention that they add dextroxe and maltodextrin to the granular package for "volume". Basically, they mix sucralose with sugar so people don't get confused with having to use less for thier normal recipes (those PESKY math calulcations..gasp!)
> 
> I don't use it..for many reasons.


 
A recipie that calls for a half cup of sugar calls for somwhere around 0.0075 oz (0.2g) of sucralose. This is not measurable using common cooking equipment. Pesky math indeed!

Look, I don't want to defend McNeil Nutritionals, but generally, companies understand that a product has to be usable to the end customer. To this end, most of the artifical sweeteners you can buy on the shelf are fluffed up with dextrose and maltodextrin, including Equal (apartame), Sweet'N Low (saccharin), and quite possibly your favorite brand of Stevia Powder will be similarly fortified. Where they are available, cyclamates are also bulked up with dextrose.

Perhaps many reasons not to use it besides this, but I wouldn't discount it because of the filler material. Keep your eyes open, and your sugars monitored, and if they don't hurt much, don't worry about the fillers.


----------



## Joab (Jun 9, 2009)

Well Bill, it's up to you, but I have found Splenda tastes exactly like sugar and doesn't increase my blood sugar.


----------



## teekin (Jun 9, 2009)

Guys, there are Three and only three components that make up food.

 1. Carbohydrates, these break down into some form of "sugar" ring during digestion. How complex the molecules are that make up the carb/sugar/starch will give you it's glyc index. 4 cals/gram Alcohol falls into this category. 
 2. Protein or amino acid. Y'all know what these are. Burning protein for energy is not so good, your liver and kidneys take a beating trying to remove the waste products. Your brain Can Not burn protein, it must burn glucose. 4 cal / gram
 3. Fats, fatty acids. Your body can and will burn fatty acids as it can turn them into glucose with minimal effort and dispose of the waste products fairly easily. 8 cal / gram

 Every food you consume will fall into one of these categories. 

lori


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

cdunn said:


> Perhaps many reasons not to use it besides this, but I wouldn't discount it because of the filler material. Keep your eyes open, and your sugars monitored, and if they don't hurt much, don't worry about the fillers.



I'm hip, but you say 'filler material' like it was inert.  Dextrose is Glucose, and that's the exact thing I'm supposed to stay away from now.  How can I not worry about it?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 9, 2009)

Joab said:


> Well Bill, it's up to you, but I have found Splenda tastes exactly like sugar and doesn't increase my blood sugar.



Well, I've been putting it in my coffee (until I use up what I bought, anyway) and it tastes nothing like sugar to me.  I don't hate it, there's nothing really wrong with the taste, but taste like sugar?  Not even close.  I guess it's just my taste buds.

I just got my glucometer tonight.  I guess I'll have to try it and see.


----------



## cdunn (Jun 10, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm hip, but you say 'filler material' like it was inert. Dextrose is Glucose, and that's the exact thing I'm supposed to stay away from now. How can I not worry about it?


 
In the end, it all comes down to dosage, dosage, dosage.  Any artifical sweetener that you put in your self is going to give you like 5-10% of the carbs that equivalent sugar is. Preprepared gives you nothing. Remember the end goal of keeping your blood sugars reasonably low, and monitoring your success or failure by that end. 


And yeah, I think Splenda is ten miles off sugar too, but saccharin tastes more like an old penny and aspartame is just nasty.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 10, 2009)

FYI - last night's first glucometer test - 299 mg/Dl.  This morning - 200.  So that's where I'm at.  Long way to go.


----------



## Live True (Jun 11, 2009)

True, but remember you started out at 312. So the road is long..but you've taken the first few steps. That is far more than many do.

So pat yourself on the back and go have a diet soda or water...:boing2:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 22, 2009)

Just got back from third checkup.  The medication seems to be doing the job, which is good.

The bad news is, my chest x-ray came back (unrelated to the diabetes, I just had one because I'm a former smoker and it was a general physical before they found the diabetes) and the doctor says I have two 'dark masses' in the hilar, whatever that means.  He is scheduling me for a CAT scan.  Not good.  I'm actually kind of scared.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm glad to hear the former news and hope the latter news turns out to be nothing big. There are lots of reasons for a dark spot on an X-ray, and if you've quit smoking for long enough the odds of a smoking-related illness drop precipitously...think positive.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hang in there man.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 22, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I'm glad to hear the former news and hope the latter news turns out to be nothing big. There are lots of reasons for a dark spot on an X-ray, and if you've quit smoking for long enough the odds of a smoking-related illness drop precipitously...think positive.



I quit quite some time ago.  I want to say something like six years or so.  I just wish I had never started.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, you took a major step to improve your health when you stopped. After 10 years the risk of those spots being something truly unfortunate is essentially the same as for someone who never smoked, so you're on the better-odds side of that curve.

My father had a lung biopsy for dark spots on his lungs. They found...spray paint. He was spray-painting his model cars in a small, poorly-ventilated room.


----------



## Stac3y (Jun 22, 2009)

Hope it's all okay, Bill!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 27, 2009)

Follow up.

My blood sugar is now averaging between 91 and 101, which is in the zone for me.  Heck, it's great.  I'm increasing my exercise, hitting the gym every day M-F or riding my bike or going to the dojo.  Running on the treadmill for 30 minutes with my heart rate averaging 155 and getting as high as 168, which is 90% of maximum for my age, they say.  And I feel great!

My eyes are starting to stabilize, I can wear my glasses again.  Still need a new prescription, but that's to be expected, I'm told.

Weight keeps dropping, but now just a couple pounds a month, not two pounds a day as it was when I was still undiagnosed.

I feel so good, I have to say - I haven't felt this young and powerful since I was in my late 20's.  I am getting fit, and more, I'm becoming myself again - a more mature version of me in near-peak condition.  And I want this - I want it all back.  Everything.  Woot!


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Follow up.
> 
> My blood sugar is now averaging between 91 and 101, which is in the zone for me.  Heck, it's great.  I'm increasing my exercise, hitting the gym every day M-F or riding my bike or going to the dojo.  Running on the treadmill for 30 minutes with my heart rate averaging 155 and getting as high as 168, which is 90% of maximum for my age, they say.  And I feel great!
> 
> ...



That is great news!  I am so happy for you!!   I hope your momentum with the weight loss (the healthy kind) rubs off on me.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 27, 2009)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Live True (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2009)

The doctor's office called just now with reference to my most recent blood tests on Monday.

My blood glucose on May 27th was 312.  Now it is 91.
My A1C was 13.5.  Now it is 7.0.

I need to get my A1C down below 6.0, but it's an average, so it will continue going down if I keep my blood glucose down at or around 100.

The doctor said _"You're doing a great job, keep it up!"_

My Blood pressure this morning was 115/67, and my resting pulse was 60.  It used to be 140/90, with a resting pulse of 90.  The change has taken three months of hard effort.

Just wanted to share!


----------



## KELLYG (Aug 12, 2009)

Keep up the good work!!!  Do you feel any better???


----------



## Stac3y (Aug 12, 2009)

artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:

Good for you! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> Keep up the good work!!!  Do you feel any better???



Well, yes and no.  I never felt bad - except for the symptoms I was having (huge thirst, excessive urination and massive weight loss).  I always felt fine. I still feel fine.

However, the exercise I'm getting is putting a spring in my step - I get a huge charge of endorphins after a couple miles on the treadmill or coming back from the dojo at night, and I live in a 3rd floor walk up apartment; I'm not winded anymore when I go upstairs.  So yes, I feel good, but I never really felt bad.

I'm thrilled that my blood glucose is getting under control, though.


----------



## Carol (Aug 12, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:artyon:
> 
> Good for you! Keep up the good work.



What Stacey said!  That is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Aug 12, 2009)

Great job Bill!  Truly inspirational.  Keep up the good work


----------

